# Whatcha gettin' for Christmas, BRO?



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah just a discustion about All Christmas.
I, Will be getting a 3DS (With my own money).
And HORI screen filters.
And POWERA PowerCase.
And New Super Mario Bros.2.
And an R4i Gold.
I be Hungre bro!
EDIT: I'm also getting an LG Lucid.


----------



## Xenirina (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm going on holiday so that's my Christmas present.
But... I'm hoping to get a few cheap electronics in Vietnam (where I'm going).

- iPhone 4S/5
- Macbook Pro 15 inch (with retina display)
- Nintendo 3DS


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 26, 2012)

Getting myself one of these sweet knives if I get enough money.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 26, 2012)

Who said Christmas was becoming too commercial, eh?


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 27, 2012)

Usually I get myself some extravagant presents for Christmas, but this year any and all excess cash I have will be used to get my girlfriend Christmas presents, or go into my savings.
So no presents from myself to me this year, and I have no idea what my parents/sister will get me.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 27, 2012)

Probably just getting ZombiU, and maybe the Black Ops 2 Season Pass.  I've pretty much bought everything I wanted already.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Who said Christmas was becoming too commercial, eh?


 
Ba humbug.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Getting myself one of these sweet knives if I get enough money.


 Holy shit!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2012)

Every year it's practically a given that I get a box of Magic cards. It's the top thing on my list every year and of course I'm going with Return to Ravnica this year.

I also asked for a phone since my other one is garbage. It took me half an hour (no exaggeration here) to get my GPS working not too long ago. Otherwise the phone is slow and full of issues. It'll randomly shut off, freezes on basic functions, just tons of shit. Now that I'm driving around and going to school and stuff, a new phone is almost a necessity.

Otherwise, I also asked for some money for a Vita repair or a new Vita if the price is right. But I'm not too sure about that. It's $130 for the repair, probably $200 for a new one if I'm lucky. Also some headphones and a CD player cleaner (since my car's CD player seems defunct but I have confidence that it just needs a cleaning).


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah like I'm planning on asking for $150 and saving up $30.
Then I buy 3DS! Hehehe...
Also on a side note should I get NSMB2 or Super Mario 3D Land or Mario Kart 7 as my first 3DS game?


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 27, 2012)

shin megami tensei devil survivor overclocked for 3ds 
and darksiders 2 for ps3


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 27, 2012)

Mmmm... Pretty much nothing since most of my family will be abroad during the holidays  . I'm going to get a surprise present from a friend and maybe another one from my brother, and if I got enough money, I'll go on a weekend to some SPA resort with my girlfriend.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2012)

Hopefully my folks get the hint.

Anyway, I've only asked for a few games, some books, and a pull-up bar this year. I generally try to keep my requests slim, and it's all I should need anyway.


----------



## Devin (Nov 27, 2012)

Deluxe WiiU
WiiU games
Sony PS3 3D TV
Money
Candy


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2012)

7 to 8in tablet with keyboard case
500GB to 1TB harddrive
Wireless PC controller
Nintendo 3DS XL Blue


I asked for this from my close/distant family. I have to wait to see if I get it.


Oh, and I'm getting a white wii u. Glad to have even that. Maybe I'll get a black one 2-3 years
down the line.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

Devin said:


> Deluxe WiiU
> WiiU games
> Sony PS3 3D TV
> Money
> Candy


Mmmmmmm... CANDY!


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> 7 to 8in tablet with keyboard case
> 500GB to 1TB harddrive
> Wireless PC controller
> Nintendo 3DS XL Blue
> ...


Yes to the 3DSXL!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 27, 2012)

Nothing.

/thread


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Nothing.
> 
> /thread


Need a hug?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2012)

Need I say more?


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Need I say more?


I'm soooo jealous lol.
(Not meant to be a smart ass remark.)


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 27, 2012)

Deluxe Wii U (already have, combined bday/Xmas present)
Mario U
Ninja Gaiden Razors Edge
AC3

Is the stuff I know about.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Nothing.
> 
> /thread


 
Pfft, Jew.


----------



## Chary (Nov 27, 2012)

Deluxe Wii U, Red 3DSXL (Which I got early ), and a pre-paid reservation card for Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 27, 2012)

Devin said:


> Deluxe WiiU
> WiiU games
> Sony PS3 3D TV
> Money
> Candy


I would not get that TV I hear it has a lot of issues and it isn't worth the price although they are probably a lot cheaper now.


----------



## c_house (Nov 27, 2012)

Paper Mario Sticker Star, NSMB2, couple other games I can't remember, and hopefully a PS3 Wireless Headset and a Nexus 7.



pyromaniac123 said:


> Getting myself one of these sweet knives if I get enough money.


 
That knife is sweet!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Need I say more?


so your a geologist


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 27, 2012)

Asked for a PS3 but my parents said no, haha. Other than that, I'm hoping to get a bookshelf to put all my games on. I'll probably buy a PS3 myself and ask for a few games. I wish I would've been more on the ball and gotten one of the sweet Black Friday deals for a PS3.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Nov 27, 2012)

A galaxy note 2,if not i'll just by stuff for my friends instead of the phone.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 27, 2012)

I might go out and buy a butterfly knife. Maybe buy a new fedora. Who knows.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm getting a pre owned iphone 4


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> so your a geologist


 




Didn't think I'd need to do this.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 27, 2012)

Love and food.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll prob get... a big fat lot of nothing. I actually hate Christmas now.


----------



## Xenirina (Nov 27, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Getting myself one of these sweet knives if I get enough money.


 
What's the name of that one?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Xenirina said:


> What's the name of that one?


 
Fox Predator 1.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm getting nothing


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm getting some money from my parents, like every year. 
I'm giving myself some Steam games from the Autumn/Christmas sale, bought a few very cheap ones. Loving it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm going to answer this question with songs:

_Vita-la-la! I love this baby!
Living la Vita loca!
All I want for Christmas is a Vita!
Vita's coming to town!_

Right, I think that gets the message across...


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Right, I think that gets the message across...


You're getting the Best Of Ricky Martin album?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm getting the Pikachu 3DSXL with my own money in 2 weeks. early christmas present for myseeeelf


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> I'm getting the Pikachu 3DSXL with my own money in 2 weeks. early christmas present for myseeeelf


 
Sweet!
Imma getting a eshop prepaid card 
And maybe some 3DS games and some other things I don't know yet on a shopping center


----------



## retrodoctor (Nov 27, 2012)

This kids in this thread saying "with my own money" make everything seem laughable.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 27, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> This kids in this thread saying "with my own money" make everything seem laughable.


Yes, but its much more pleasable to buy it with your own money. I'm not greedy. I won't make my parents buy my stuff. Even if I asked them they still wouldn't.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm finally going to buy an original gameboy, almost exactly 10 years after I lost mine.
I really started to miss it lately for some reason.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 27, 2012)

People at my age, and married people like me only get expenses on Cristmas.


----------



## Xenirina (Nov 27, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Fox Predator 1.


 
Added to Christmas list.


----------



## Issac (Nov 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I also asked for a phone since my other one is garbage. It took me half an hour (no exaggeration here) to get my GPS working not too long ago. Otherwise the phone is slow and full of issues. It'll randomly shut off, freezes on basic functions, just tons of shit. Now that I'm driving around and going to school and stuff, a new phone is almost a necessity.


 
You got an Xperia mini (pro)? Sounds just like my phone atleast 

And I don't know what I'll be getting. I wish for a couple of things. Wii U being one of them, a cheap (but not cheap cheap) beginners DJ set, books, vinyls, clothing.... and No, I don't expect to get any of that expensive stuff, but I do wish for it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 2, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all 
And I'm getting a, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm getting... sleep. *Lots and lots of sleep.* I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not Christian, but usually we give gifts to each other in my family because you can buy things for sale and etc, so I might get a few 3DS games and clothes.. Probably a Laptop.
Personally, i'll sleep for my two weeks off of school. That's the major thing i'll get.
xD


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 3, 2012)

Radeon HD 7950, a pair of sneakers, and money.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm getting a "rock-it 3.0" speaker toy (basically, uses vibrations to make anything into a speaker), a refurbished laptop (just spilled juice on my laptop this morning, fried the keyboard, but nothing internal), Rollercoaster Tycoon 3D & RE: Revelations and whatever guff my friends are getting me. Most of this stuff is bought by me - I usually don't get gifts from the parents anymore.

(The laptop's an old one from my mother - she bought one because it was cheap, and my dad bought a better new one - it has dual processors...)  I'm going to be cloning my hard drive on my original laptop to the new one.  Sheesh.

Oh, and I'm getting myself a college textbook for next semester....


----------



## rizzod (Dec 4, 2012)

Red Nintendo Wii. The Mario Anniversary one.


----------



## rizzod (Dec 4, 2012)

Red Nintendo Wii. The Mario Anniversary one.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2012)

My kids are getting a new Xbox (the phat's on it's last legs) and Halo 4 or 5 or whatever it's up to now. I'll be getting the ability to play my favorite games again, since I won't have to worry about the Xbox drive scratching up my damn discs anymore.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 4, 2012)

rizzod said:


> Red Nintendo Wii. The Mario Anniversary one.


 
I'm getting a white 
High five!


----------



## Sop (Dec 4, 2012)

Seriously though, what the fuck do you need a knife like that for? You're most likely never going to use it, unless you're in the army and need to stab someone, then any knife would do (well, any _SHARP_ knife that is).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 4, 2012)

Sop said:


> Seriously though, what the fuck do you need a knife like that for? You're most likely never going to use it, unless you're in the army and need to stab someone, then any knife would do (well, any _SHARP_ knife that is).


 
Fuck off! Don't hurt his feelings, people have different taste you know


----------



## Sop (Dec 4, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Fuck off! Don't hurt his feelings, people have different taste you know


Sorry if I sounded like I was trying to, but I'm speaking from personal experience, I've bought A LOT of things in the past then realized that I didn't really want/need them.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 4, 2012)

Sop said:


> Sorry if I sounded like I was trying to, but I'm speaking from personal experience, I've bought A LOT of things in the past then realized that I didn't really want/need them.


 
Well, different taste 
And I was joking by "Hurting his feelings thing" lol


----------



## smile72 (Dec 6, 2012)

Probably nothing.....but I'm okay with it, would like to get a job by Christmas..... then I can buy myself stuff.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 6, 2012)

Sop said:


> Seriously though, what the fuck do you need a knife like that for? You're most likely never going to use it, unless you're in the army and need to stab someone, then any knife would do (well, any _SHARP_ knife that is).


How do you know? You don't know him. You don't know what he's done. You don't know what he's been through.
Lol, I'm just kidding. But, maybe he's using it to unbox stuff. Like I bought a Swiss Army Knife off Amazon, and use it for unboxings.


----------



## Ikki (Dec 6, 2012)

A shit ton of Steam Sale goodness, hopefully.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sop said:


> Seriously though, what the fuck do you need a knife like that for? You're most likely never going to use it, unless you're in the army and need to stab someone, then any knife would do (well, any _SHARP_ knife that is).


 
You have guns in the army. You don't need a knife.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm getting new pants. That's all I asked for and it's better to give then recieve anyway.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 6, 2012)

431unknown said:


> I'm getting new pants. That's all I asked for and it's better to give then recieve anyway.


Yeah, I'm planning on getting my friend a t shirt that says "You Just Jealous Of My Super Saiyan Swagger"
and on the back "Just Saiyan." He be flipping out!


----------



## Splych (Dec 6, 2012)

Nothing specific, just hoping to figure out what gifts to buy first for my family, then figure out whatever I want for myself another time 
I got boxing day to search for stuff, so no rush for me!


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 6, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> You have guns in the army. You don't need a knife.


Though I acknowledge they aren't used nearly as often, bayonets are still common in many nations' militaries.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 6, 2012)

Who needs a firearm when you got that sweet knife?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 6, 2012)

Playstation Vita.
Persona 4 Golden.
Zero Escape (If it can found, probably gonna order it online since it's so rare).
Headphones and a case.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 6, 2012)

XPro said:


> Who needs a firearm when you got that sweet knife?


You can never own too many firearms.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, I got bitch-slapped by a pigeon today that just flew up to me, clipped me with its wing and buggered off. So the smart money goes on me getting bird flu for Christmas because as a general rule, yes, life IS that much of a bitch to me.

But seriously, nobody I know is even celebrating Christmas. I have virtually no contact with my family any more, most of my friends are too poor to give anything even if they wanted to, my on-again-off-again girlfriend is a little preoccupied lately since the case against the guy that molested her has ground to a standstill due to police imcompetence, and I personally couldn't give a smeg about Christmas, I want it over with as quickly as possible so I can go into shops that play music and not have my ears simply detach from the side of my head and make a run for the border while I vomit up my spleen in disgust at hearing Slade yet again for the twenty fifth year in a row. It's not a merry christmas, not everybody is having fun, and don't tell me to look to the future because it seems you'll still bloody be there. Play the Nightwish version of 'Walking in the Air' and THEN we can talk about Christmas. Just because it's festive doesn't mean it can't ROCK.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 6, 2012)

What I am buying
Earthworm Jim HD (360)
Sonic The Fighters (360)

What I asked for
New Super Mario Bros 2
WiiU (I'd shit my pants if I got it).


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 6, 2012)

Probably the same as the last few years, my dad usually sends me around 150-200$, my grandparents send me like 50$, and my mom and brother just tend to buy me something I want right before or after Christmas. Kind of got tired of the whole present under the tree thing when I was younger. (Though I still love my stocking filled to the brim with candy on Christmas eve lol)

I think my cousin also might be getting me and my brother a Laptop, he kept hinting at it and he recently just brought a ton of Macbooks for his family and a few other relatives.

As far as buying myself, probably a handful of WiiU games since I only have 3 atm, Paper Mario Sticker Star, and Playstation Allstars.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 6, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Probably the same as the last few years, my dad usually sends me around 150-200$, my grandparents send me like 50$, and my mom and brother just tend to buy me something I want right before or after Christmas. Kind of got tired of the whole present under the tree thing when I was younger. (Though I still love my stocking filled to the brim with candy on Christmas eve lol)
> 
> I think my cousin also might be getting me and my brother a Laptop, he kept hinting at it and he recently just brought a ton of Macbooks for his family and a few other relatives.
> 
> As far as buying myself, probably a handful of WiiU games since I only have 3 atm, Paper Mario Sticker Star, and Playstation Allstars.


Yeah my family never put up the tree. They always hid our presents away in the house. At 1:00 when we would come from my friends house my sister and me would destroy the house looking for our presents.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 6, 2012)

431unknown said:


> You can never own too many firearms.


True that! I'd only be satisfied if I got an assault rifle with flamethrower built in lol.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 6, 2012)

Opportunity knocked, so it has already been bought. And I've bought my wife one as well. It had to be ordered and it's supposed to be in tomorrow.








Here's a link to a stock photo of the model I bought my wife: http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0_mall/e-evance/cabinet/00814422/rx1669-1.jpg

A very Merry Christmas, but no money left over for games this year. Oh well.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 6, 2012)

Thats one sweet watch bro!


----------



## Arp1 (Dec 6, 2012)

xKey, then I'd be able to test scripts and mods for GTA IV faster on the Xbox


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 6, 2012)

im getting hookers... like I always do


----------



## Latiken (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, I just added the LG Lucid to my wishlist. Now, I can't wait even MORE.


----------



## Parasite X (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm hoping I get the WiiU,New Super Mario Bros U,Zombie U,and Paper Mario Sticker Star.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 8, 2012)

XPro said:


> Thats one sweet watch bro!


 

Thanks. The wife's is in, but it was already dark when we got home (and was gray and gloomy today anyway) so no chance to get a picture in good light yet. This was taken inside after we got home tonight - her watch is brand new so there are still protective stickers on the case. But yeah if you're wondering what you might get your wife when she passes 40 and gets bummed about growing old, this isn't a bad choice.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Dec 8, 2012)

21st birthday is on the 24th so like a good lad, I'm gonna snort some heroin and jerk off like Eric Clapton. No, but I'll be getting whiskey and rum and spend the 25th asleep in a pool of my own vomit.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 8, 2012)

Crimson Lotus said:


> 21st birthday is on the 24th so like a good lad, I'm gonna snort some heroin and jerk off like Eric Clapton. No, but I'll be getting whiskey and rum and spend the 25th asleep in a pool of my own vomit.


 

Birthday on Dec 24th huh? I know a guy who grew up like that like that. All your Xmas/Bday dropped on ya like a bomb, then nothing. My b'day's in June so I got a nice even split.

BTW, I recommend Knob Creek bourbon. Pricey, but effective as hell.


----------



## Strength (Dec 8, 2012)

I know am late,,but probably ps3 or psp 4 me!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

My aunt is born on the 25th. Believe it or not, it's possible.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Dec 8, 2012)

Hanafuda said:


> Birthday on Dec 24th huh? I know a guy who grew up like that like that. All your Xmas/Bday dropped on ya like a bomb, then nothing. My b'day's in June so I got a nice even split.
> 
> BTW, I recommend Knob Creek bourbon. Pricey, but effective as hell.


I've always been inconvenienced by xmas since I know no one that celebrates it. Instead, everything closes early on the 24th, nothing is open on the 25th, etc. So yeah, it's only a birthday but limited with every store and service closing real early. I will, however, keep that suggestion in mind. I like to spoil myself with pricey booze that I normally can't afford on the 24th of every December.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm getting the Mario Kart 7 3DS XL bundle and a new Supercard DSTWO.  Beyond that don't know...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe a 5th gen iPod touch or an iPad Mini if I'm lucky.  Just want something cheapish that can run Garage Band and my 2nd gen touch ain't cuttin it.


----------



## Flame (Dec 13, 2012)

im an atheist, i dont celebrate religious festivals.... 














...... but they fucking better be a Christmas sale on steam.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm getting a Wii U.



Spoiler



I'm kidding. Who the fuck would want one of them?!


----------



## air2004 (Dec 13, 2012)

XPro said:


> Holy shit!


Not seeing the image here


----------



## air2004 (Dec 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Every year it's practically a given that I get a box of Magic cards. It's the top thing on my list every year and of course I'm going with Return to Ravnica this year.
> 
> I also asked for a phone since my other one is garbage. It took me half an hour (no exaggeration here) to get my GPS working not too long ago. Otherwise the phone is slow and full of issues. It'll randomly shut off, freezes on basic functions, just tons of shit. Now that I'm driving around and going to school and stuff, a new phone is almost a necessity.


  Sound like a Tmobile phone


----------



## air2004 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hanafuda said:


> Opportunity knocked, so it has already been bought. And I've bought my wife one as well. It had to be ordered and it's supposed to be in tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like the 7,000 model you find at the casino


----------



## Latiken (Dec 13, 2012)

@air2004
Can you please not TRIPLE post. If you want to quote more than one person, please do it in one thread. Thank you!


----------



## Issac (Dec 13, 2012)

Birthday yesterday, christmas 12 days later. I also get a bunch of gifts at once and then nothing for a year haha. Got a Wii U yesterday, though it wasn't that much of a gift, as it was more something I've earned by working for my dad.  And I mean, that's what my dad said: "That isn't a gift, it's way too expensive to be a gift. You've earned it!"
I did get some really sweet gifts as well, that were "real" gifts. ^^


----------



## Saken (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm getting the right to fight for the rights of every man, and to fight for what's right.
I am becoming a real American™.


----------



## vegemikee (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, I just bought myself a Wii U, Scribblenauts Unl. 3DS/Wii U and ZombiU :l


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 13, 2012)

sadly not getting anything probably.... i hate being poor, and no family lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 13, 2012)

XPro said:


> @air2004
> Can you please not TRIPLE post. If you want to quote more than one person, please do it in one *post*. Thank you!


----------



## Par39 (Dec 13, 2012)

From family a bunch of chocolates, meaning, since I get hyper off of sugar really easily, a pretty much permahyper Par for the next few weeks xD Will be interesting times.
Also a bunch of mystery gifts from my boyfriend... haven't had mystery gifts for years o-o just chocolates, and then buying a game or two after Christmas q-q

And my friend got me a cute little glass angel O:


----------



## Latiken (Dec 13, 2012)

Saken said:


> I'm getting the right to fight for the rights of every man, and to fight for what's right.
> I am becoming a real American™.


I congratulate you sincerly, bro!


----------

